# Open Floor Plan



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a very difficult room, 12x16x8, with a 6ft. opening to the right of the listening position. It can barely be made out in this post. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../43694-cs-18-t-duo-series-2-a.html#post419019 There is another opening in the right rear corner, but my focus is upfront for now.

The left and right speakers are seeing two totally different environments. I have been able to ameliorate a lot of the problems by placing the CD rack in a way that it throws sound from the left side back the way it came, an idea I got from reading Geddes. It works well, I get a nicely placed central image, but I was thinking of trying to do better by possibly putting a 4" or 6" thick panel in place of the CD rack. Maybe another on the right side just to make it as equal as possible?

Any suggestions how to deal with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would try just doing a panel on the side opposite the opening. As it is now with the rack, you're not killing the reflection, just redirecting it back to the front (and then back to you later in time)

Bryan


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good point, Bryan. I am just delaying the inevitable reflection, although the reflection is a little lower in level the way I am doing it.

One panel will do it, that's good because a panel on the right will block the traffic pattern a bit. I need to ditch those foam panels for something more substantial, too. 

I'll really be in acoustic trouble when I switch to constant directivity waveguide speakers set at 45 degree angles, which will depend on the reflections off the side walls. My problem will then have reversed itself. :doh:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know whether this has been mentioned to you before, but I would also be putting down a decent throw rug in front of that gear..


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I don't know whether this has been mentioned to you before, but I would also be putting down a decent throw rug in front of that gear..


Thanks Prof, there is a large rug out of sight of the camera, and I hit the floor with more of the foam panels when listening. Then I kick my feet up onto the coffee table to break up those reflections.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Big feet are great for breaking up reflections!! :bigsmile:


----------

